# DVLA: Got my provisional licence, but not my passport and BRP



## mrmati85 (May 3, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied for provisional drivers licence and sent my application together with my passport and BRP to DVLA last 5 of April. I got my photo licence on the 15th, but not my passport and BRP. 

Does anyone know how long it takes for those documents to arrive after the licence? it's already 21st, but i still don't have them. I am schedule to go on holiday on the 26th of May and this is really freaking me out. I hope anyone with same experience can tell me some information about it before I lose my mind! 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Documents and licence are returned separately. If you don't get them for another week, contact them and query.


----------



## mrmati85 (May 3, 2014)

Do you know any phone number and or email that I could use to contact them? I suppose I can google it, but thought I'd ask you first. Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/contact-the-dvla/y/driving-licences-and-applications


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

within 2 weeks (or even earlier) after your License got delivered. Same as what happened to me, i thought it was lost but we rung DVLA and its in one of their recorded answers


----------



## RPN (Oct 18, 2018)

can anybody tell please tell me how long it took for them to get their BRP back after their provisional license. mine is nearing two weeks now and i am pretty worried.


----------



## Vickie14 (Oct 23, 2018)

I am in the same boat. I got my provisional license on the 8th of October and up till now I have not received my Brp. It's over 2 weeks. I'm worried sick. I didn't include a secure return post. Is this how long it is taking these days? I'm scared my ID may be lost. I have contacted DVLA and they asked that u contact royal mail.


----------



## Yash23 (Dec 16, 2018)

I’m also on the same way, I’m worried about mr BRP card. Can someone help me!


----------



## mertex (Feb 14, 2019)

does anyone get BRP ? I am in the same situation. I did not send a return post and DVLA said that they already send and contact to Royal mail.


----------

